# Reicht eine GTX 1070 für flüssiges WQHD Gaming ?



## cyberghost74 (21. Februar 2018)

*Reicht eine GTX 1070 für flüssiges WQHD Gaming ?*

Hallo Leude,

es geht um meinen PC in meiner Signatur. Ich will da demnächst mal einen neuen Monitor kaufen und den alten in die Küche stellen.
Habe irgendwo gelesen, daß WQHD ein guter Kompromiss sei für die Gamingperformance. Kann man denn mit einer GTX 1070 gescheite FPS erreichen bei hohen Details bei WQHD Auflösung ? Und welchen WQHD Monitor würdet ihr empfehlen ? Wichtig ist mir, daß er max 300 Candela Helligkeit hat, sonst wäre mir das zu hell. Und evtl. nur bis max 27 " Größe. Und ich denke mal G-Sync sollte er auch haben?!

LG


----------



## facehugger (21. Februar 2018)

*AW: Reicht eine GTX 1070 für flüssiges WQHD Gaming ?*

Was sind* für dich* "gescheite" Fps? Ich kann dir sagen, das ich mit meiner gut taktenden GTX 1070 in WQHD (per Nvidias DSR) und einem Mix aus hohen bis sehr hohen Bildquali-Einstellungen eine *für mich* zufriedenstellende Performance auch in aktuellen Games erreiche.

Sonst, es schwirren genug Benches der Karte durchs Net...

Gruß


----------



## cyberghost74 (21. Februar 2018)

*AW: Reicht eine GTX 1070 für flüssiges WQHD Gaming ?*

60 FPS wären gescheit oder wenigstens 50, aber keinesfalls 25 oder 30..


----------



## facehugger (21. Februar 2018)

*AW: Reicht eine GTX 1070 für flüssiges WQHD Gaming ?*



cyberghost74 schrieb:


> 60 FPS wären gescheit oder wenigstens 50, aber keinesfalls 25 oder 30..


Hier was zum guggn:

Geforce GTX 1070 Ti im Test: Benchmarks und Fazit

ein bißchen runterscrollen, da findest du auch die GTX 1070. Achja, PCGH testet mit ultra-Details

Gruß


----------



## JoM79 (21. Februar 2018)

*AW: Reicht eine GTX 1070 für flüssiges WQHD Gaming ?*

Kommt halt auf die Spiele an.
Aber 60fps sollten bei den meisten Spielen drin sein.

Zum Thema Helligkeit:
Wenn dir der Monitor zu hell ist, warum drehst du dann die Helligkeit nicht einfach runter?


----------



## cyberghost74 (21. Februar 2018)

*AW: Reicht eine GTX 1070 für flüssiges WQHD Gaming ?*

Ich glaube ich hab das letztes mal schon versucht bei diesem einen Predator, aber die Grundhelligkeit war immer noch zu hoch


----------



## facehugger (21. Februar 2018)

*AW: Reicht eine GTX 1070 für flüssiges WQHD Gaming ?*

Kleiner Tip, hoch boostende Custom-Modelle/Partnerdesigns der GTX 1070 sind ungefähr auf dem Niveau von Nvidias GTX 1070 Ti (1683Mhz)...

Gruß


----------



## JoM79 (21. Februar 2018)

*AW: Reicht eine GTX 1070 für flüssiges WQHD Gaming ?*

Dazu wäre es toll zu wissen, welcher dieser eine Predator ist.
Vielleicht der XB271HUA mit ner Grundhelligkeit von ~130cd/m²?
Davon ab hilft dir die Angabe der Maximalhelligkeit da nicht viel.
Da braucht es halt Tests.
Der Acer zB geht von 130-420cd/m².
Ein Asus PG278QR hat mit 400cd/m² fast die gleiche Maximalhelligkeit, geht aber bis 50cd/m² runter.

Ich habe zB den AOC AG322QCX welchen ich im Desktopbetrieb bei ~75cd/m² und beim Zocken mit ~160cd/m² nutze.
Mir ist eine relativ niedrige Grundhelligkeit wichtig, weshalb mir auch Tests mit Angabe der Helligkeiten wichtig sind.
Kommt aber auch drauf an, wie hell das Zimmer ist.
Ich hab zB immer das Deckenlicht an, mit glaube 3x5W LED.


----------



## buggs001 (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: Reicht eine GTX 1070 für flüssiges WQHD Gaming ?*

Hängt primär von den Grafikeinstellungen ab.

Grundsätzlich funktioniert das so ...
Runter mit den Details --> die FPS gehen rauf.

Also liegt es an Dir wie viele FPS Du mit WQHD-Auflösung erreichst.


----------



## Aerni (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: Reicht eine GTX 1070 für flüssiges WQHD Gaming ?*

ich spiele wqhd mit meiner 980ti, die ja etwas schlechter ist als die 1070. bissel details runterschrauben. schatten zb braucht man nicht immer auf ultra in vielen spielen. ich kann nicht klagen, hab immer über 60 fps. falls nicht muss es halt mal auf hoch anstatt ultra stehen, sieht trotzdem klasse aus.


----------



## IronAngel (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: Reicht eine GTX 1070 für flüssiges WQHD Gaming ?*



Aerni schrieb:


> ich spiele wqhd mit meiner 980ti, die ja etwas schlechter ist als die 1070. bissel details runterschrauben. schatten zb braucht man nicht immer auf ultra in vielen spielen. ich kann nicht klagen, hab immer über 60 fps. falls nicht muss es halt mal auf hoch anstatt ultra stehen, sieht trotzdem klasse aus.



Ist bei mir genauso. Also Kompromisse musst du in den einen oder anderen Game eingehen müssen.  Je neuer es ist, desto eher muss man die Details reduzieren. Dark Souls 2 läuft bei mir z.b problemlos in 4k.


----------



## Ion (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: Reicht eine GTX 1070 für flüssiges WQHD Gaming ?*

Ich spiele mit der quasi gleichschnellen 980Ti fast alle Games in WQHD - z. T. mit reduzierten Details. Das sollte also kein Problem sein


----------



## Tolotos66 (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: Reicht eine GTX 1070 für flüssiges WQHD Gaming ?*

Ich spiele sogar mit meiner R9 390 Nitro und nem 27" AOC in WQHD und habe, Dank der Regler (Kniefall @HisN) fast immer 60 FPS anliegen. Also ja, sollte mit einer GTX1070 erst recht problemlos möglich sein.
Gruß T.


----------



## HisN (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: Reicht eine GTX 1070 für flüssiges WQHD Gaming ?*

Deine Karte kann DSR. Probier halt aus ob es Dir reicht. Woher sollen wir wissen was Dir reicht?


----------



## Sharijan (24. Februar 2018)

*AW: Reicht eine GTX 1070 für flüssiges WQHD Gaming ?*

Naja, meine gut übertaktete 980ti is eigentlich auf dem Niveau einer 1070 und langsam wird die Leistung schon ziemlich eng. AC Origins muss ich schon auf einen Mix aus Medium und Hoch schalten und selbst dann gibts Drops unter 60fps.


----------



## N8Mensch2 (24. Februar 2018)

*AW: Reicht eine GTX 1070 für flüssiges WQHD Gaming ?*



Sharijan schrieb:


> Naja, meine gut übertaktete 980ti is eigentlich auf dem Niveau einer 1070 und langsam wird die Leistung schon ziemlich eng. AC Origins muss ich schon auf einen Mix aus Medium und Hoch schalten und selbst dann gibts Drops unter 60fps.


Vielleicht liegen die Einbrüche ja auch an deiner CPU?


----------



## LastManStanding (24. Februar 2018)

*AW: Reicht eine GTX 1070 für flüssiges WQHD Gaming ?*



N8Mensch2 schrieb:


> Vielleicht liegen die Einbrüche ja auch an deiner CPU?



Ne bei mir das selbe. Ich habe auf ULTRA in FHD und da habe ich auserhalb eta 70-90fps mit drops ohne Masgeblichen anlass unter 60fps
in der Stadt Blockiet Wahlweise mal die GPU mal die CPU und da sind mit 1465MHz an der 980Ti 50Fps der Durschnitt mit extremen Drops in Richtung unter 40fps. !!Bei mir hat..!!Die CPU nur Drops auf etwa 45fps hier und da

Nur mit Reglern spielen hilft.


----------

